# 4x4x4 bld memo help?



## chardison1980 (Dec 6, 2011)

i was wondering if there are any good memo techniques for the 4x4x4 out there maybe videos, ive watched kinch2002 and his is very good, along with bldmaster but his he seems to go to fast for me to keep up, but im mainly looking for somthing along the lines for the center safe algs. can someone help.

i can bld solve 2x2, 3x3x3;s and have tried to transition my memo for the 3x3 over to the 4x4 but im getting lost and am having a tough time coming up with somthing to use. many thanks.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 6, 2011)

visual. i use that for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3. 'm trying to use it for 4x4x4 as well.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 6, 2011)

Most popular would be letter type memo methods. Journeys/roman rooms for locations, combined with a) letter pair images, b) person action object or c) made up sentences.
If you memo corners last and solve them first you could use an audioloop for that.
Visual can work too, but imo it's not the best idea to memo a whole 4x4 visually, so I just use it for random pieces here and there.


----------



## chardison1980 (Dec 8, 2011)

ive tried to find more on the journey method, and havent had much luck is there any videos on this method at all. thanks.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 8, 2011)

chardison1980 said:


> ive tried to find more on the journey method, and havent had much luck is there any videos on this method at all. thanks.


No real need to for a video because it's pretty simple. Think of a route that you know well irl. For example, the walk to school/journey into town - anything like that. Imagine you're travelling that route and pick out some locations along the way e.g. a particular building/a junction/a postbox. Then once you've pre-memorized a list of a locations you're ready to solve.

As you memo, form images and 'place' them in those locations starting at the beginning of the route and going along it. Then when you solve, imagine you're travelling the route again, and hopefully the locations you reach will prompt you to think of the images that you placed there.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 8, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> If you memo corners last and solve them first you could use an audioloop for that.



Can you please elaborate on that?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2011)

Audio or audio-loop memo is a technique that works by stringing letters together to make sounds/words that aren't necessarily coherent. You say the memo to yourself, and remember the sound of it. 

Here's a post from earlier today.


> Audio pairs:
> 2 letters are used to create the 1 sound/word. Audio memo can be incredibly fast, because the idea isn't to make the memo coherent. The purpose of audio memo is to remember the sound of the memo, it doesn't have to make sense. The problem with audio memo is it's very short term, but this issue can be eliminated by memorising the corners last and executing them first. Monosyllable sounds/words are nice to use, as it reduces the amount of syllables you have to remember.
> Sounds become really easy to make, whenever you have 2 consonants, you can just add a random vowel in-between as a filler.
> 
> Example: FI+RD+GE+LR = "FI RoD Gee LeR"


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh. The term 'audioloop' was unfamiliar to me, I was thinking about white noises for some reason. Thanks Zane.


----------



## chardison1980 (Dec 8, 2011)

*4x4x4-bld-memo-help*



kinch2002 said:


> No real need to for a video because it's pretty simple. Think of a route that you know well irl. For example, the walk to school/journey into town - anything like that. Imagine you're travelling that route and pick out some locations along the way e.g. a particular building/a junction/a postbox. Then once you've pre-memorized a list of a locations you're ready to solve.
> 
> As you memo, form images and 'place' them in those locations starting at the beginning of the route and going along it. Then when you solve, imagine you're travelling the route again, and hopefully the locations you reach will prompt you to think of the images that you placed there.



ok i will try that im sure i will confuse myself at first but will pick it up quick im hoping.
with the 4x4x4 what is suggested to start on first centers edges or corners, i plan to use OP for corners since i know that pretty good, and maybe M2/R2 for the edges, but i get stuck on the center slices, and is OP plausible for edge solving.


----------

